# [C#] Datum überprüfen



## tessay (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo, 

ich hab ein kleines Problem... ich les ein (bzw. tausende) Files ein, in denen ein Datum angegeben ist. Ich schnippsel Tag, Monat, Jahr etc. raus, und moechte das dann in einen DateTime konvertieren. Nun kann es aber passieren, dass in dem File drinsteht "...20000000..." also 00.00.2000. Hier steigt mir verstaendlicherweise mein DateTime aus, mit nicht gültigem Datumswert. Wie kann ich so was überprüfen? Gibts ne Art .isDate() Funktion?

Danke im voraus, 

Dany


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Juni 2003)

Wenn Du doch sowieso schon Tag, Monat und Jahr rausfilterst, kannst Du diese Angaben doch einfach so filtern. Ist zwar etwas mehr arbeit, aber funktioniert ähnlich gut.

Eine fertige IsDate-Funktion wie in VB gibt es für C# nicht, die kannst Du aber selber basteln:
http://www.aspalliance.com/remas/ASP.NET/Library/IsDate/


----------

